# 1965 Barn Find. What’s it worth? Thanks



## Walterthecat (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Walterthecat (Jun 5, 2021)

What’s a value on this baby. 1975 Barn Find


----------



## Walterthecat (Jun 5, 2021)

Walterthecat said:


> What’s a value on this baby. 1965 Barn Find


----------



## nick tures (Jun 5, 2021)

nice bike !!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

If it's a 75 it's not worth a lot, but if it's a 65 is worth quite a bit.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 6, 2021)

Tsk tsk. Always post the crank chain ring side & clear photos of the serial #s. Identify and then worry about value once you know what you have for sure.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 6, 2021)

Walterthecat said:


> View attachment 1424683



Certainly looks '65 correct chain guard ,sprocket and handlebars all of which could be added. Really need serial number like super said can't get a price till you know what you have. What are your plans with the bike?


----------



## phantom (Jun 6, 2021)

Just me, but I know lots of people like to see the progress on a bike like this. I would clean the begezzus out of it and detail to the nines and then post my first pictures of it when done.


----------



## Walterthecat (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Walterthecat (Jun 6, 2021)

Here ya go. And I am open to offers.


----------



## phantom (Jun 6, 2021)

Walterthecat said:


> Here ya go. And I am open to offers.



If you are selling it you need to move it over to the classifieds.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 6, 2021)

Yes you need to set a price, just add OBO and you will see what people will offer.


----------



## B607 (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks to me like it's wearing a blue band 2-speed.  Gary


----------

